# Fuente Family Toast Across America Sept. 29th



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

As a heads up my local B&M will be holding the Fuente Family Toast Across America on Sept 29th. There about 15 or so seats left if anyone is interested. There will room for 70 people total and about 30 extra coffins to buy. I will post any additional infomation as I get.

We are pleased to host the Fuente Family Toast Across America this September. Attendees will recieve a Fuente Forbidden Opus X and a Staford 90th, along with a great meal. At a cost of $75 per ticket the proceeds all go to a great cause. The Fuente Family Foundation.
(from the store website)
http://www.timothysfinecigars.com/index.html


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry for a late update: Looks like it will be a Diamond Crown Maximus and a Opus X.

There are still 18 seats left.


----------

